# Isla Beinn 20" Small weight weenie build



## FREDGOAT (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi fellow fathers,
I am glad to present you the bike of nearly 5 years old son Matthieu. 
He started at 2 with a Like a Bike Kokua and when it was time to move on to a bike with pedals I came across one of the best (and only?) brand serious about kid's bikes : Islabikes from the UK. High quality lightweight children?s bikes from Islabikes
So after a very good first Isla experience and a Cnoc 14" getting too small, I was forced to admit that there was no alternative but to go for another Isla bike (Like to Bike 16 was too small and 20 was too big, both too expensive, other 20" bikes to tall for my son's inseam, too heavy, you know the problem).
Getting the first Isla to Belgium was not a problem but moving on to the next step a few years later (a Beinn 20" small) required some creativity (long delivery times outside of UK) and thanks to my manager and and a colleague it has been first delivered to UK and then brought back to Belgium (special thanks to David and Jan).
So back to Isla : a Beinn 20" small is perfect so far.
It came in at a claimed 8,8 kg weight (19,4 pounds) and being a weight weenie my self (http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/post-your-mojo-pics-here-315505-17.html with a few more lightweight parts it's just at 10kg now (ok 22,05 is less sexy, but still light enough to be a WW's bike), I couldn't resist in trying to shave some grams on my son's MTB.
So I started with Aest brake levers and quick releases, a (fake) Truvativ short stem, Wellgo 111 pedals, an FSA Ultimax BB (all 5 from ebay), schwalbe MowJoe 1,85 tires, an old cut down Easton carbon handlebar and a Like a bike saddle and seat post (LIKEaBIKE Jumper Saddle || LIKEaBIKE Official UK Distributor of the award winning wooden balance bikes) to bring the weight down to 7,8kg : 17,2 pounds).
I have yet to weigh the wheels to see if there is something to gain there, but I'm done for now, I'm not sure to be spending money again for a 100g weight saving.
I am all ears if I missed a cheap way to to save a few more grams though.
And the best part is : my son loves it, he's much more comfortable with it than with the 14" (easier to turn, saddle height was ok, but he was always too far forward above the front wheel) he's beautiful riding it and I'd like to believe it's partly thanks to the 1kg I saved.


----------



## ANDYTQ (Dec 10, 2006)

My daughter has the same but in purple,cracking kids bikes,really helps their riding stamina being so light.


----------



## FREDGOAT (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree, lightweight helps a lot and I see you're going for one the bigger brands for her next bike. 
I admit it's quite annoying for a kid to have a new bike that looks so similar to the previous one if you stick to Isla's range. Even some components will be the same. 
I managed to do it once for my son going from Cnoc 14 to Beinn 20, but for the next one in 24 I'll do the same as you and look elsewhere (unless they change graphics and go for black as a choice for frame color ;-)
It seems big brands start to catch up with Isla's weights starting with 24" wheels, below that (16, 20") it's often a joke really. 
I can't imagine my sons riding a bike that's as heavy as mine.


----------



## Sam25 (Sep 22, 2012)

Interesting thread. My 5 year old has sprouted so fast that she is almost too big for her Cnoc 16, which has been a great bike for her - she loves that thing. I guess I should start thinking about the Beinn 20 as a follow up.


----------

